# Dwarf Cichlids 30 Gallon Tall Tank?



## bggarric (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
I'm new to the forums and have read quite a few of them. Everyone seems to be so knowledgeable and helpful. 

Anyway, I'm currently setting up my 30 gallon tank and had a few questions. 

First of all, my tank is an Oceanic Cube 30 gallon tank. The dimensions are L 20.5 x W 21.5 x H 18.5. 

I currently have a pleco, pearl gourami, 2 angels and a kribensis in the tank. I was wondering if it would be possible to add some sort of rams to the tank (Preferably german blue, but I would also do bolivian if that would be easier... I know they are a bit hardier fish).

Any feedback would be appreciated. Also, I'm not sure how many fish I can have in this type of aquarium? I get different answers at every fish store I go to, so I still don't really understand. If at all possible, I'd like to stagger the swimming levels of the tank (rams and krib at the bottom, angels in the middle, etc ,etc.)

Thanks so much for your help I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

kribs and rams both use the same bottom area of the tank. I would be inclined to keep one pair or either, but not both. But since you only have 1 krib, you might get away with adding another pair of cichlids. I definitely wouldn't try 2 pairs of bottom dwelling cichlids. Both angels and pearl gouramis get fairly large. I really don't know the quality of the filter in that system. Is the tank planted?


----------



## bggarric (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Emc 7. 

The filter I'm currently using is the Penguin Bio Wheel 200 filter. I believe it's rated for up to 50 gallon tanks, but I'm not sure. Anyway, the tank is not planted with real plants, but I have 2 large fake plants and 2 medium fake plants in the aquarium. I do have aquarium decorations (one coliseum column decoration, one statue, and a cave pot). 
Other than that that's about all I have going. obviously the tank is heated ( I keep it at a constant 78 degrees). Although I do have fairly alkaline water. My water pH is about an 8, but is very stable. My tap water is very hard, but I have used a water softener pillow and have gotten my water to be pretty soft. 

Also, I'm not really looking to breed any fish I put in my aquarium. I just like lots of color. So if I get rams or another krib, or anything else that anyone would like to recommend (that doesn't get huge, is relatively peaceful, and is colorful), I'm not looking for fry. 

Hope this helps. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you aren't looking to breed, a 'one of each" strategy might be appropriate. Cichlids are much less aggressive without mates. Bolivian Rams prefer higher pH than German rams. Kribs and rams both like lots of plants. Fake are fine, but you need a fair amount of cover.


----------

